# MAVIC or EASTON



## rubber_duckie (Apr 24, 2012)

Dear all, 

After owning my 1st road bike and been starting to ride on it...
I felt is time for me to upgrade my wheels now.

I'm more toward long distance and speed. 
road will be on flat road and sometime also did some climbing.


for MAVIC is still lightest compare to EASTON. 
I have a friend owned MAVIC and accordingly to his feed back. 
this sets of wheels are very strong and is a good pair of wheels for daily use and training.
But I've would like to look for other alternative, 

if any user could feed back on easton wheels will be very much appreciated. 


And I also compare both specification.
I have listed these 2 wheels set. 
hope anyone of you able to advice and get me your user feed back.
If you have other's recommendation between these 2 brands please kindly feel free to suggest to me.

Mavic Ksyrium SL wheelset

Ksyrium SL - wheels - road & triathlon - Mavic


Easton EC90 Aero 56mm Clincher

EC90 Aero 56MM Clincher Wheels (Road)


----------



## rearviewmirror (Aug 20, 2008)

Is neither an option? I've never had good luck with Easton Freehubs, I think they're junk, and if you're looking at spending $1500-2000 there are some much better options. The Mavic, well I hate proprietary spokes, and there are few other issues I have with Mavic's that I won't go in to.

Please do yourself a favor, add the Hed Jet4 or Jet6, Zipp 404, and Shimano Dura-Ace C35/C50 to your list. Right now Competitive Cyclists is selling the Zipp's for $1600, Ribble has the D/A wheelsets for $1200 or so. The Zipp's run Sapim CX-Ray spokes, that means easy replacement anywhere in the world.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

my LBS sells both... but they vastly prefer Mavic.

so.. that's what I went with, but the Ksyrium Elite (for $250 less)....as my LBS stocks Mavic spokes for their various wheels.....

if you plan on ordering online... probably best to get something you can easily get replacement parts more....

if you plan on ordering LBS....make sure they have inventory of spare parts for the wheel(s) in question

P.S. Also heard mixed reviews about Mavic's optional MP3 warranty on RBR.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

This is my personal opinion but I wound NOT get Easton EC wheels! I went thru 3 different times of broken spokes before my LBS finally sent them back forever. I ended up going with the Reynolds carbon wheels and havent had any issues with them at all. They arent the lightest but they seem to be very durable. Check the easton forum for more info on those wheels but spokes are known to break.


----------



## Feltrider05 (Jan 5, 2011)

I wouldn't go with Easton either I broke 3 spokes in the first 1000 miles..... One wheel was replaced but I ended up getting my money back and going with a set pure race ultra light wheels from bicycle wheel warehouse.


----------



## rubber_duckie (Apr 24, 2012)

thank you so much for all your feed back..!!

I'll stay away from EASTON wheels.

I will look at other option wheels.

May be as some of you mentioned. 

Shimano C50, C35 and MAVIC... for the rest I think is out my budget. 

I would like to know about more on C50 compare to C35. 
Anyone able to advice?

what about MAVIC wheels, since I got so bad feed back from EASTON.

last but not least... what is LBS?

Thank you again!!!


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

LBS = Local Bike Shop


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Either wheel that you go with you will be working on the hubs quite a bit. Easton’s have been known to wear out fast and to form play in a short period of time. The Mavic’s use a mineral oil as a lube and need attention constantly. The Easton’s are going to be a better fit for your riding style, if climbing is not as important the 56mm rim will be nice for the flats and rollers. The Mavic is pretty light for an aluminum clincher, and is very responsive making it a decent climbing wheel. It will not do very well on the flats as the semi box shaped rim is far from aero.


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

Lotsa options. Campagnolo Shamals are less than your budget. There are Reynolds, Zipps... Too many to choose from.

One alternative is custom. My good wheels are Easton EC90 slx rims on DT 240 hubs. Hey presto! no more Easton free hub issues.


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

That for sure is true, my LBS got a load of Eastons at a great price and let me check them out. The hubs lasted a whole 300 miles and went bad, also had spoke issues. They ended up RMA back to Easton. 

If you can afford it the Zipps are pretty nice, Fulcrum makes good rims too, but don't see them out there too much these days except OEM... but if I was buying righ now pretty sure I'd be looking at Zipps or the Campy rims. 

Interesting that Mavic got beaten up here as I have friends that have run them for 3-4k and had zero service and zero issues. My LBS thinks they are the most bullet proof.


----------



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

*Avoid Easton*

Here was my experience with the EA 90's
Although not the same wheel, none the less the same company. I had 4 broken spokes in 14 months and sent back to Easton for complete rebuilds each time. Front, rear, it didn't ' matter. They broke on both wheels. After the 4th time and Easton gave me the standard send the wheel back, I said enough is enough and sent back both wheels. Easton came through, they downgraded me to a new set of SL's not SLX's. At that point i took what they sent. I figured maybe with the extra spoke count i would be better off. Didn't happen. 5 months into the new set, the SL's broke a rear spoke. Shipped back to Easton, this was my 6th return, 5 on the SLX's and one on the SL's that i recently got directly from Easton as a replacement. Just confirmed last Friday the SL rear wheel was rebuilt and being shipped. To take care of the confidence i needed now that the SL rear wheel is on its way back i was at the bike shop the next day (May 2012) and left with my Cervelo and a new set of Mavic Ksyrium SL's. That's the confidence i needed. I refused to let myself put an Easton wheel set back on my bike. I was as patient as someone could be with these wheels, at times going 4 while i waited for a rebuild and having to use 10 year old trusty Cane Creek Volos as a backup. The shop and the group i ride with, believe me just based on my experience and being with me on group rides for all these broken spokes think these whels are junk and now so do I.


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow!!! I thought i had issues with the Fulcrum Racing 1's that came with my Tarmac Pro, rear hub had the band break and LBS fixed it but couldn't source a new set of Pawls for it. Ended up being a huge issue for me. Also front rim was never quite right from day one. I finally sent them back to QBP as Fulcrum has no service available in US. They fixed the the rear hub and gave me a new hoop for the front rim. That was in Sept and they have been flawless ever since.

Now Roval's, I had 2 sets go bad on me with my 2007 Roubaix. First the "Red Stars" carbon rims had horrible hubs that went wonky after 1k and then after a repair 200 miles....Roval did stand behind them and gave me a brand new set of full carbon rims. These were the ones that Reynolds was making for them and the guy that sold them to me neglected to give me new brand pads, so I was using standard Campy rubber ones for about 2 months when my LBS (not who sold me the bike) gave me Yellow Stops. Those were noisy as all hell, eventually went with Zipp cork pads but by then the rims were starting to warp. I have to say that Roval/Specialized after almost 2 years of mike ownership and on the 2nd set of rims gave me a set of the Fusee SL45's with an alumium braking surface. I have over 3k on those rims now and they work pretty darn good..good poor mans Zipp rim.


----------



## rubber_duckie (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow..!!!!

got so many feed back.
Easton really got very bad feed back.

I was very surprise since BMC was using easton wheels. 
surprise that during their race there did of didn't have any issue with their easton wheels.


I think I will listed out this 2 sets of wheels.
for my upgrade. 

Shimano Dura-Ace C50 or C35.
MavicMavic Ksyrium SL.

Anyone using Shimano Dura-Ace C50 or C35, please give me your feed back.

Thank you so much for your feed back.


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Neither. . .*

Go Campagnolo and enjoy a real wheelset.:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

My Eastons have been fine. I have the EA90 SL's as I am 200 lbs. I have broken 1 spoke in 3 years and just replaced the bearings in the freehub.(7,500 miles). Not perfect, but within reason.


----------



## Bhothak (Jun 4, 2012)

Used and try both of them, i go with mavic.


----------



## .40AET (Aug 8, 2008)

Get the Ksyrium SL's. I put around 5k miles on a set of Ksyrium Elites in the last year and they are as true as the day I pulled them out of the box. They came with a special pot hole seeking radar, so there has been plenty of opportunity to go out of true. I'm sorry that I didn't get a second set when they were on sale. The Sl's look like a nicer set of wheels.

good luck


----------

